# What insoluble fiber to soluble fiber ratio should I achieve daily?



## michgott (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello, I have a question for you, there is plenty of information available indicating how much fiber one should consume, however I cant find any on information on how many of 30 daily grams of fiber should be insoluble or soluble, or how much of each. A) what is the optimum ratio of insoluble fiber/ to/ soluble fiber consumption to achieve when choosing insoluble fiber sources vs soluble sources, I ask because I have recently had colorectal surgery, and although I'm consuming 30-35 grams of fiber a day, I'm still trying to achieve a softer, more pain free stool







withstanding 30 grams of fiber a day, Increasing one of the fibers and decreasing the other would it make a stool even softer? I have a strong feeling softening my stools further can surely be done by changing the consumption ratio of soluble to insoluble fibers, would trying to achieve something as a daily 90% insoluble fiber- to- 10% soluble ratio soften my stools as best as possible or would 90% soluble fiber-to-10% insoluble do the trick, if neither what would be the somewhere in between optimum ratio for very, very soft. I wonder your opinion, I wonder if this has been asked before too ! : )


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think you are not finding that information because it probably would be different for each individual. Again.. much of finding what works for each of us entails loads of trial & error.Here is a good explanatory article on both kinds:http://www.webmd.com/diet/fiber-health-benefits-11/insoluble-soluble-fiber


----------



## myresqproducts (Mar 24, 2011)

michgott said:


> Hello, I have a question for you, there is plenty of information available indicating how much fiber one should consume, however I cant find any on information on how many of 30 daily grams of fiber should be insoluble or soluble, or how much of each. A) what is the optimum ratio of insoluble fiber/ to/ soluble fiber consumption to achieve when choosing insoluble fiber sources vs soluble sources, I ask because I have recently had colorectal surgery, and although I'm consuming 30-35 grams of fiber a day, I'm still trying to achieve a softer, more pain free stool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've read in "The IBS Healing Plan" by Theresa Cheung, that the typical IBS diet should be 75% soluble fiber to 25% insoluble for sufferers of IBS. SOluble fiber helps both constipation and diarrhea. In fact, fiber supplements like psyllium are soluble fiber and help keep you regular.


----------

